# Life Sans Uber



## Casandria (Dec 20, 2014)

I haven't been on much, but I've been keeping in touch with some of you guys. Things are still crazy and stressful, but hopefully that will end soon.

John is still cancer free and will have his next scan in September. We're finally feeling like we can stop freaking out over every little thing and relax and have faith that he beat this. The hard part is watching friends we've made that are battling the same cancer being on ventilators, ICU, hospice and eventually passing. If you haven't heard me say it before or you ignored me, don't ignore me this time. Heartburn can cause cancer and it's a silent killer with a 90% mortality rate due solely to the fact that people don't know to get checked. If caught early, it's curable and survivable, but most people are stage 3 or 4 before it's discovered and by then the chances of survival are slim.

Our proximity to the National Shooting Complex has allowed me to ref more than I have in the past. It's not an every day thing, just when they have shoots, but it's been pretty steady and the pay is guaranteed. The downside is that it's for the day and some days you're done in 3 hours and others, it's 10, but those shoots usually pay a little more. Our 18 year old was doing it with me until he graduated and he's now in Florida finding his own path and hopefully making us all rich with the business he started with 2 friends when we were living there (shameless plug http://worldplayllc.com/ if you go to the story and scroll all the way to the bottom, you'll see the credit to our son. He's the one who came up with the programming and the entire concept. They are all equal partners.) Now our 16 year old is doing it with me over the summer.

If you've ever shot Sporting Clays or even Trap or Skeet, you know what the ref does. For those less enlightened, the roll of the ref depends on the game being shot. All games are shot with a shotgun. We pull the targets and determine if the shooter broke them or missed them. That's the core of all refs, but there are varying degrees to which we have to be involved and different rules for each game.

This week, I'm reffing 4H Sporting Clays which is fun, but also challenging because a lot of the kids don't know what they're doing and the parents always manage to see a chip off a target that their wad missed by a yard. I usually ref FITASC, but that's going on in Minnesota and with the kids and a grandkid here, we couldn't both be gone. I'm including pictures of the view from my stand and my stand itself for perspective. I also included one of John and his best friend that was taken today for those who followed when he was still pretty ill. He's doing so well!

I don't miss driving for Uber, but I did really miss the availability when I had to take my husband to the airport at 4am this morning LOL


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

I hope all is well for you and your husband. I thought of you today, as I cleaned the carpet in our van. Used straight H202!!!!! Until I heard that you used it on black, I was afraid it would bleach carpet. Still LOVE YOU FOR THIS!!!


----------



## Casandria (Dec 20, 2014)

That is hilarious! If you come across a stain it doesn't work on, let me know and I'll give you my other concoctions


----------

